# Google- Think you're bloated by IBS? It could just be Small Intestinal Bacterial ... - Daily Mail



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

//nt2.ggpht.com/news/tbn/yuUXAsd_-n7gZM/6.jpgDaily Mail<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Think you're bloated by IBS? It could just be Small Intestinal Bacterial ...**Daily Mail*Instead, doctor after doctor gave me the same diagnosis: *irritable bowel syndrome*. About one in ten people have â€" or think they have â€" this horrible condition. Its chief symptoms, apart from bloating, are constipation and diarrhoea, with pain, *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

